# Need a person to compound and wax a 32' sailboat



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I need someone who is willing to work on an 8' ladder, washing, compounding, washing and waxing a boat at Joe Patti's Boat Storage yard. Must be an independent contractor.

I pay cash. $8 hour for inexperienced who WANTS to learn. I provide the tools and materials. I could do it in about 12 hours when I was younger. No DL or car, I will come and get you if less than 10 miles.

I must get this done this weekend! I have had some people say they want to work, but they have not shown up or called :hoppingmad

Call me ASAP 572 1225


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

bump


----------

